# Bird Clubs



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am looking for a place to hunt with my son that's open to the public and doesnt cost an arm and a leg. he just got done with hunters education and I think a pheasant hunt would be perfect for Him. So where would you guys suggest?


----------



## missingout (Jan 16, 2012)

Bear river bottom up in box elder is the cheapest that i have found but pheasant grove is the the one i like the best they have good cover and stong good looking birds well worth the couple extra bucks


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

missingout said:


> Bear river bottom up in box elder is the cheapest that i have found but pheasant grove is the the one i like the best they have good cover and stong good looking birds well worth the couple extra bucks


+1 on Pheasant Grove. Ken runs a great operation, but you will pay a bit more for it.

http://muddyroad.net/ is a good place up in Cache Valley, probably one of the cheapest you will find.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

missingout said:


> Bear river bottom up in box elder is the cheapest that i have found but pheasant grove is the the one i like the best they have good cover and stong good looking birds well worth the couple extra bucks


Do you happen to have any contact info for Bear River Bottom?


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

How about anything in Utah or Tooele county?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

How does muddy road work? you just pay 15$ per bird and you go out and hunt limitless amounts of birds?


----------

